# MechaKong



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Its been a while so here is my latest edtion to my collection Volks vinyl MechaKong.I picked this up from fellow modeler Mike Falcigno:thumbsup:.Now the kit came as a builtup complete with base that Mike created for Mechakong:dude:.But had to make it mine so resprayed him down with testors silver and add the bomb belt to him to complete the picture:dude:.If your unfamliar with this beastie?Just watch King Kong Escapes:thumbsup:


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Love it Wolfman! Now you should try to put him on a base with Kong so they are fighting! Some day I'll do my Billiken Mega Kong.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Chinxy said:


> Love it Wolfman! Now you should try to put him on a base with Kong so they are fighting! Some day I'll do my Billiken Mega Kong.


 Thanks Chinxy and there is a Kong from the same movie coming out soon:dude:.So will pair these two 30cm kongs up against each other:thumbsup:


----------



## Stoney-VA (Oct 19, 2011)

Looks great and one of my all time favorite monsters!

:thumbsup:


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Now that would be cool to see!


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Very nice, wolfie, brings back memories of this film when I saw it as a teenager (and _The Savage Seven_, the racy biker movie that filled out the double feature). But - are you sure that's the precise shade of silver that was used in the movie? Maybe one of our Star Trek or Lost in Space builders can help you determine Kong's *EXACT* hull color. :devil:


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Thats a great paint job. I have a crappy metal kit of Mecha Kong that has been languishing in storage for 30 years...


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks guys for commenting:dude:.Mark,He might be a gun metal color.But this is the pic that was going by to paint him back up again.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

wolfman66 said:


> ...He might be a gun metal color...


He _should_ be whatever color you wanted to paint him, wolfie. Your model looks great as is. I was just trying to stir up trouble.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Mark McGovern said:


> He _should_ be whatever color you wanted to paint him, wolfie. Your model looks great as is. I was just trying to stir up trouble.


No problemo Mark:lol: and Thanks again:thumbsup:


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Mark McGovern said:


> He _should_ be whatever color you wanted to paint him, wolfie. Your model looks great as is. I was just trying to stir up trouble.


Way to go Mark!!!!!!!!!! You big trouble maker YOU!!!!! 
OK - just kidding! 

Wolfy - so when does that Kong come out? And I promiss someday I will do my Billiken Kong. But I have sooooooooo many kits that is on my list to do. WHERE TO START! And then where to put them when done. I'm now out of room in my den. I've built a lot over these years! Maybe a bigger house!


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Chinxy said:


> Way to go Mark!!!!!!!!!! You big trouble maker YOU!!!!!
> OK - just kidding!
> 
> Wolfy - so when does that Kong come out? And I promiss someday I will do my Billiken Kong. But I have sooooooooo many kits that is on my list to do. WHERE TO START! And then where to put them when done. I'm now out of room in my den. I've built a lot over these years! Maybe a bigger house!


 Chinxy pm sent:dude:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Are there any kits of that cute lil' redhead from the movie?


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

John P said:


> Are there any kits of that cute lil' redhead from the movie?


 I know someone created that Hippie girl dancer kit from the movie godzilla vs the smog monster.But would welcome a kit of the little red head from Kong Escapes:dude:


----------



## rhinooctopus (May 22, 2011)

Chinxy said:


> Way to go Mark!!!!!!!!!! You big trouble maker YOU!!!!!
> OK - just kidding!
> 
> Wolfy - so when does that Kong come out? And I promiss someday I will do my Billiken Kong. But I have sooooooooo many kits that is on my list to do. WHERE TO START! And then where to put them when done. I'm now out of room in my den. I've built a lot over these years! Maybe a bigger house!


Chinxy,
Since you are running out of room to put your built-up figure models, I'm willing to help you out with that problem.
Send them to me!

Phil K


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

rhinooctopus said:


> Chinxy,
> Since you are running out of room to put your built-up figure models, I'm willing to help you out with that problem.
> Send them to me!
> 
> Phil K


Sorry Phil - it would take a large truck and you couldn't drive a large truck! BWAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!:lol: 

Plus - what would I do with all my free time?


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Hey Wolfie, while that model is not my cup of tea your build of him looks great and I'd say the coloring you did him in pretty much matches the picture from the movie. McGovern is always trying to cause trouble on here. And remember, he only paints in oils by hand and I don't think your MechaKong would have turned out good painted in metallic oils by hand.


----------



## karvin (Jan 4, 2008)

very nice job, I have had my billiken built on the shelf for about 6 years beacuse i just cant decide on the color either, perhps i should paint him green and be done with it.. however if a vinyl 30 CM Kong is coming it may put a flame under my but .. would love to hear the where, who and when on that release as well.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

rkoenn said:


> ...And remember, he only paints in oils by hand...


Not true, Bob - I also *spray* oil-based paints. Furthermore, it looks like wolfie pulled out brushes to add depth to the details of his - as it was properly referred to in the movie - MechaniKong. And as for me being a troublemaker...

...well, ya got me there. :dude:


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

I love this movie so much it hurts. I've wanted to visit Mondo Island so badly when I was a kid. 

Great job, Danny! :thumbsup:

Sean


----------

